# Help for 3 year old contuinus cough



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My granddaughter has been sick to some degree for several months.She has been to Doctors and specialist,and had allergey test run.:brickwall::brickwallNothing there)She has had many ear infections and now keeps a constant cough.We've cleaned the capert,her room and done everything we could think of to help her out.She is on some meds and a inhaler but she still coughs We are at a lost as which way to turn or what might fix this. I was thinking of the collid silver,might help???:dunno:
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

Sometimes its the things you don't test for. Petro chemicals, food additives, artificial food colors etc.

I would systematically start removing chemical industry items from her diet. I have read where people have cleared up long term allergies by removing processed foods etc from their childs diet.

I also would introduce immune boosting items like dark berries, dark leafy veggies etc to her diet. Go natural. It definitely can't hurt.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would push her to drink lots and lots of water first, then I'd put a warm wash cloth on her chest with some apple cider vinegar and eucalyptus oil on it. Maybe three times a day until the wash cloth is cooled if she will put up with that.

Also, you can mix apple cider vinegar with honey and she can have a teaspoon of that orally a couple of times a day or even as needed. The honey coats the throat and the vinegar is anti viral.

She either has a tickle that she just can't get rid of or she's trying to get fluid out of her lungs. If the docs can't find any fluid that's probably a good thing, because I would consider that more serious than a scratchy throat. A lot of times when kids have sinus infection or close to an infection their sinuses will drain into the back of their throat and make it itchy. You can use the silver if you want to directly in the nose as a mist or just drink a teaspoon 2x a day.

You could also try some Elderberry syrup: http://www.terrafirmabotanicals.com/page_154_7/elderberry-syrup
but I will warn you that my kids did NOT like the flavor no matter how many people told me they would, lol.

Believe me I know how annoying it can be to not to be able to stop a cough in a kid. If she appears healthy in other ways, eating, drinking, sleeping, pooping and peeing and the docs are shrugging their shoulders then I'd try the home remedies.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a long time sufferer of coughs and allergy like illness I have to ask if her thyroid has been checked. Sometimes hyperthyroidism can cause allergy like illnesses. If it is her thyroid she will have to take medication for life to balance out her system. I have Graves (hypothyroidism as a result of unchecked hyperthyroidism) and that tiny pill every morning is no big deal. Wish my parents had my thyroid checked as a kid. Maybe it wouldn't have gotten as bad as it did before I started the medication. Maybe I could have been caught before it became hypo instead of hyper.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd try another ear nose throat specialist for a second opinion. In the meantime, Traditional Medicinals makes a 'Just for Kids Throat Coat' herbal tea that works great for my little ones. If you can't find it at a supermarket, they sell it online at the Traditional Medicinals website.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I developed a cough when I started taking blood pressure medicine. Lisinopril is what I take.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

as a child I had bad coughs. they said that it was nothing. doc said to lay on my stomach and hang my head over the side of the bed. then my mother was to hit my back starting at the waist and working up. this did help. I found out later that I had a very light case of asthma. found out when I was 35!!!!! stress was my trigger not any food or animal hair. still have to keep stress under control or I get THE cough.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Remove the carpets. Remove animals. I'd choose my kid's health over a pet. Stop feeding her processed foods. Give her local honey as it contains local pollens and can help with local allergens.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

My family has a history of these symptoms. Several of us had tonsils removed as children which created a huge improvement in our health. But I wonder what it is that caused that in our family. Sometimes it is blood type and food intolerances. My guess is that there is one or more allergies for your granddaughter. 

For my daughter, it is gluten and that can have a multitude of symptoms when gluten is ingested. For my sister, any dairy gives her sinus issues and extreme headaches. Dairy is known to cause stomach issues in most. I know of a child who at a young age had chronic ear infections and head colds. His family stripped their home of carpets, houseplants, pets , and began using filtering systems to help keep the air cleaner. It helped. Also, I would consider some extra vitamins or additional nutritional supplements until things get better. Vitamin C would be something I would give to her, and definitely more than the daily recommendation. Vitamin C has long been recommended for colds and immunity, but the FDA recommendations are low. Also, some probiotics can improve all health, such a live culture yogurt, kefir, sauerkraut, kimchi, and others. 

I wish I had been more sensitive to my daughter's complaint about bread, pizza, spaghetti, and other wheat based products. I think that children who are picky eaters can't say what is bothering them necessarily, because they may not know that what is going on is not normal. They just don't want that food or those foods. I was very careful about what I ate until she was about 6 months old (breast fed baby) and then she got her first ear infection when she ate her first cereal, 7 grain cereal, which contained wheat. 

I would have lots of fresh veggies, a few fruits, filtered water, no processed foods (hard to do in this day and age). I think a diary or journal of foods intake, exposures to situations or materials and reactions, health symptoms would be a way to begin to identify some issues. I wish I had done that with my daughter.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*coughing*

Did she inhale anything into her lungs? She probably wouldn't know or couldn't tell you, but it has happened to other children inhaling plastic or rubber objects like the little plastic ball in a whistle. Most likely Xray will not show the object.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

She is very vocal and will tell you everything.She eats and loves her veggies.She does drink her milk tho.But we are going to check her Thyroid and a few other things.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

gabbyj310 said:


> She is very vocal and will tell you everything.She eats and loves her veggies.She does drink her milk tho.But we are going to check her Thyroid and a few other things.


Get her off the phlegm! ie..dairy products!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

5 sprigs of Mint, one ounce of bourbon.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Just Cliff. Lisinopril has a high rate of cough as a side effect. Maybe your doc can prescribe something different than an ACE inhibitor.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Most of this advice is all over the place. Not to critique the advice, but you gave use no background info on the patient other than a few symptoms. The differential in what could cause these symptoms is huge. Most importantly we need to know the age range of the patient, general location, diet, any medical history, surgical history, routines, use of tobacco, alcohol, height weight, activities, living conditions, any pets
Some folks think your talking about a kid and others think your talking about a grown adult. you can still be vague yet much more precise.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My granddaughter is 3years old as I said. She lives in Tn and been healthy except for ear infections and the cough. She eats lots of veggie(many more than most kids) drinks Almond milk(but she loves her milk).No surgery's and of course no tobacco,or alcohol,. She is tall(at 38 inches) for her age and weight(38 pounds) is according. She runs,plays and goes to daycare/school 5 days a week.She does have a dog but the dr says she's not allergic.She lives with her mom in a modest 3 bd 2 bath,home in Tn. She is NORMAL except we think she is very smart and very pretty too.
As I said she has had some pretty bad ear infection and now this cough. Been to several doctors and had allergy test run. Had carpets cleaned and a/c and filters done.She sleeps well in her own room and as I said speaks and understands like an adult as she is an only child.She does take daily vitimans


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

gabbyj310 said:


> My granddaughter has been sick to some degree for several months....Any other suggestions?


What does her parents think should be done?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

What happened just before she got sick? What meds is she on & what was the diagnosis? Which inhaler is she on, how frequently does she use it, & why did they put her on it? Does anyone listen to her lungs when she coughs & if so is she wheezing? If you don't have a stethoscope, feel her chest in different areas as she breathes deeply for you, what do you feel? Is the cough worse at times or is it the same all the time? 

Some of the more common triggers of respiratory symptoms are dust, mold, heat, smoke of any kind (even a woodburning fireplace, candle, etc.), aerosol sprays, roaches, perfumes, & dust mites. Did the family move, get new furniture, new beds, new carpet, new car, new anything around the time she got sick? How about the daycare?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My daughter is a single mom by choice.She has taken her to the BEST doctors(more than 2) in Tn and had the allergy test run...She is up against a wall and out of answers as I am.That was one reason I ask about the "silver",as I've heard it helps with unusual illness....We hate to keep having her poked,proded and they aren't easy or care that she's already had blood work done. She takes her meds and a inhaler like a true champ but still has pretty bad coughing spells.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> Most of this advice is all over the place. Not to critique the advice, but you gave use no background info on the patient other than a few symptoms. The differential in what could cause these symptoms is huge. Most importantly we need to know the age range of the patient, general location, diet, any medical history, surgical history, routines, use of tobacco, alcohol, height weight, activities, living conditions, any pets
> Some folks think your talking about a kid and others think your talking about a grown adult. you can still be vague yet much more precise.


Her granddaughter is 3 years old as stated in the first post. Those that think she is talking about an adult didn't catch that when they read the post.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*cough*

I still think it is still possible she may have inhaled a small object into her lungs. I can't see how that would cause ear problems except it is possible that during coughing fluid is pushed up through the eustation (sp?) tubes and into the inner ear causing inflammation. This idea should not be taken lightly and passed over.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gabby, I'm a pediatric nurse & work exclusively with medically fragile kids with major respiratory issues. I'd love to try to help your grandbaby get this issue resolved or treated but I need the information above.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing new in the house or at school except 2 new teachers and I moved out of the house to Ky. She takes Singular once a day and Flovent(inhaler) twice a day. She does have a light wheeze. She cough a lot in the morning,and if she is playing (running) at night it's a little more noticeable, She does wheeze a little but mostly they call it chronic cough. Her mom doesn't wear perfume and no candles are burning ,She was tested for all allergens,mold,grass,dustmites etc....Her weight is 38 pounds and she is a very smart 3 years old(We can't even spell in front of her).Ear infection started Sept2012(when she started daycare),but...the cough in June and hasn't stopped.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Is she up to date on her vaccines?  Has she had her DTaP vaccine? 

(I understand that some parents don't vaccinate and that is their decision to make. I don't want to start the vaccinate/don't vaccinate debate.)


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

whether or not you like it, she may need a full bronchoscopy to look deep in the lungs. when my son was in for surgery may years ago a small girl was there because she kept getting pneumonia. a scope found a pea down in one of the lower lobes of her lungs. she had been sick for months. wish I knew how she was after.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

How about checking for mold? I know in NC/SC there has been so much rain the past 4 months.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Gabbyj - so much good information here. I would add continuing to closely monitor her diet is key (as I'm sure you are) and perhaps a little cleansing is in order. A tea that could well be helpful and can be taken daily as a tea or gruel is slippery elm (nice flavor).

RECIPE FOR SLIPPERY ELM GRUEL
Mix 1- 1/2 tsp. powdered bark with 1/4 cup cold water or juice to make a paste. Stirring steadily, pour 1- 1/2 to 2 cups boiling water or apple or grape juice onto the paste and continue stirring for 2 minutes with a whip or spoon.
To this basic gruel, you can add honey, raisins, lemon rind, cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg or other spices.
Take 1 to 2 cups one to three times per day.
The basic gruel can also be used as a base for other grains in a hot cereal, with beaten eggs, sunflower seeds, almonds, and as a smoothie with yogurt. Be creative!

"Safety for Children and Babies
Always ask your pediatrician before giving your baby any topical or oral herbal medicines. Slippery elm does appear in modern and traditional therapeutic recipes for babies, either as part of a natural alternative to baby powder or as a colic or cough remedy. Despite the lack of scientific studies on its use in children, slippery elm is considered to be safe, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center. Doses should be tailored to your baby's weight. Ask your pediatrician for specific dosage guidelines tailored to your baby's weight and age.

Medicinal Uses for Babies
For babies with colic, diarrhea, sore throat or cough, the UMMC suggests preparing either a tea with slippery elm, or a light, oatmeal-like dish the consistency of gruel. Slippery elm's rich mucilage content "coats and soothes" the throat and stomach when taken internally, notes the UMMC. While adults sometimes take slippery elm lozenges to sooth coughs and irritated throats, this herbal remedy presents an obvious choking hazard. Stick to lukewarm tea or gruel, if your doctor approves."

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/283053-slippery-elm-for-babies/#ixzz2Zbw26QUw

Senna tea is not recommended for children under the age of six, however for future reference here is an example of how a carefully administered medicinal tea can do wonders to eliminate a persistent cough (my daughter had when she was seven(ish).

Senna tea (laxative) is a highly medicinal tea (check in with a specialist - *ALWAYS*). My daughter developed a persistent croup like cough that mimicked the croup yet had no accompanying fever. Her system was congested due to ingesting too much sugar (no sugar is good). The tea worked gently as I administered one half cup - one tsp at a time over the course of four hours as prescribed. The tea relieved the cough within a matter of hours and gently cleansed her system of phlegm by the next morning (cough completely gone). I referenced one of my standby resources - Back To Eden (by Jethro Kloss), and had the tea in stock. Very important to always check with an expert when using medicinal teas though.

http://books.google.ca/books?id=blIQgUVUy_8C


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone.Such great information..Anything else, keep it coming .....since it great info for all of our kids/grandkids


----------



## ChicoDaMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't pre-judge, but have you tried alternative health practitioners? i.e Accupuncture, Chiropractor, Naturopath, etc. though they don't all have the (cough) "science" that western medicine does, they can be very effective in treating complicating conditions, because they approach the condition from a much different angle than western med. I would definitely look at the environmental conditions (water, air, soil) for molds or other irritants and also go to more of a whole food diet. 
I think that was more than $.02, so I'll stop now


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> I developed a cough when I started taking blood pressure medicine. Lisinopril is what I take.


Your doctor should take you off the Lisinopril. What you have is called an "ACE Inhibitor cough". Google it.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I Think that's will be the next step(all natural).She was tested already for mold and that was a no.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*cough*


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

From your description, it sounds like the cough is from the asthma. You hear wheezing because her airway is partially blocked off from swelling, the cough is her body's way of trying to clear that blockage. Until that swelling & the resulting blockage are resolved, the cough will continue no matter what.

We can't cure asthma, but I would like to see better management of your granddaughter's. She should be symptom free most of the the time, that is the standard for asthma control, especially in kids. From my understanding of what you're saying, she's not even close to meeting that standard. Her best bet in getting this under control is a pediatric pulmonologist ( lung doctor for kids). You can find one through her insurance, google, or through your nearest children's hospital. Look at reviews online & get one that's board certified in pediatric pulmonology. Many children do outgrow asthma!

Have her take the Singulair in the mornings & ask her doctor about adding an additional antihistamine (like maybe Claritin). Finding which antihistamine works for her will likely be a lot of trail & error but it's definitely worth the effort. In the meantime, try giving her Benadryl before bed at 1/2mg per pound so if she's 38lbs, that's 17mg.

Reflux could be causing upper airway irritation. Raise the head of her bed about 30 degrees. If she does have reflux, the usual treatment is 7.5mg solutab Prevacid twice a day.

Keep detailed notes of her wheezing & coughing, when it's better, when it's worse, dates, times, etc. & take it with you to the doctor.

If she is coughing mucus up, you can help get that mucus out by using what is called postural drainage & CPT. Here's some detailed information about it. http://www.uwhealth.org/healthfacts...lexMember-Show_Public_HFFY_1126649790330.html

Recurrent colds cause ear infections, being in daycare greatly increases the number of colds she is exposed to so she will get more of them. Allergies could be causing them as well. In my experience, usually the change in the color of the mucus is a dead giveaway that an infection is coming shortly. There is a good amount of disagreement about whether the color of the mucus means anything, I believe it does in many, not all, kids.

Make sure no one is smoking around her & she's not anywhere where people have been smoking. Even having the smoke smell on their clothes can be enough to cause problems & smokers can't smell it on themselves.

I hope something here helps your grandbaby & if you have anymore questions please ask again! I will keep that baby girl in my prayers, she deserves to be able to breathe normally.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

tsrwivey and all ,thanks ever so much for the information all good thoughts in helping my granddaughter...I've passed everything on to my daughter and we are going to see what works best for Addison.Will keep you all up to date on her progress.Again this shows we should be ready for many many things when the time comes of TSHTF..Illness, infection, and accidents could ruin or change everything we have prepared for....


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

I to am a nurse. She is in Tennessee? St. Judds children hospital is there. They turn no child away. Since she has been to Doctors, and you have not gotten a diagnosis. This persistent cough, needs further follow up. I have been there with another child and was very impressed.
Will be praying for your granddaughter.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gabbyj310 said:


> tsrwivey and all ,thanks ever so much for the information all good thoughts in helping my granddaughter...I've passed everything on to my daughter and we are going to see what works best for Addison.Will keep you all up to date on her progress.Again this shows we should be ready for many many things when the time comes of TSHTF..Illness, infection, and accidents could ruin or change everything we have prepared for....


 Whats under the carpet? If its wood, tile or vynal that could be used I rip that carpet up and throw it out. We haven't had carpet in our house for 30 years. I ripped it up everytime we moved and put in wood ,we bought cheap untility pine and didn't have finger prints for awhile from hand sanding but it last forever. Mopped on some varnish and let her rip.A mop is more sanitary than easier to use than a vaccum cleaner to me.

I watched a show many years ago where a camera took ultra violet pictures and the fibers went all the way to the ceiling when someone walked across the room.The older the carpet the more decay and fibers. We put in tile or wood floors. We used knotty pine its cheap and to us its nice looking. No more sick grandkids until they went home for school with their parents carpeted house.

We also don't allow anyone to smoke in the house we both smoke outside.


----------

